# Halloween Window Projections for 2013!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a quick video showing our ghosts that live upstairs for the month of October! I am using the Ghost Maid animation from fellow haunter Dminorsound on the left and the Ghostly Apparitions Head of the House animation from AtmosfearFX on the right!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The projections look great. We're looking to have a projection this year for the fist time. What did you use for a screen?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a great way to add a little spooky ambience to your house.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> The projections look great. We're looking to have a projection this year for the fist time. What did you use for a screen?


Thanks! I am actually just using cheap white plastic shower curtains from walmart.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

are you using rear projection? I want to do the same setup


----------

